# Vivarium temperature for a Corn snake



## Poochy (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi all

Recently put our corn snake into a bigger viv (his first full day today). Currently we have the temps at 76.6f on cool side and 82f on hot side, would I be right to think the temperatures are ideal? - I've read a lot stating a range from 70f to 86f is correct. **temps are taken from substrate level**

Or should we be looking to get the hot side a bit hotter and cool side a bit cooler?

Obviously with it nearly being winter, I'm thinking the temperatures are good.

Thanks for any help/advice


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Corns will take rather temperate environments and many people have differing temps for them from 80-90f.
I'd suggest turning your hot spot up a little to 86f.
Cool side will take care of itself at your house room temp, it's fine.


Sent from my ST18i


----------



## IngloriousJD (Aug 24, 2012)

As said cool side is fine, but I would move the hot side up to 85f


----------



## Jono2411 (Feb 10, 2009)

I keep my hot side at ~30C... as said, cool side should take care of itself...


----------

